# WaheGuru Tera Sabh Sadkaa



## simpy (May 8, 2007)

*syvk kY BrpUr jugu jugu vwhgurU qyrw sBu sdkw ]*​*inrMkwru pRBu sdw slwmiq kih n skY koaU qU kd kw ]*​*bRhmw ibsnu isry qY Agnq iqn kau mohu BXw mn md kw ]*​*cvrwsIh lK join aupweI irjku dIAw sB hU kau qd kw ]*​*syvk kY BrpUr jugu jugu vwhgurU qyrw sBu sdkw ]1]*​


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

